# Vaccine booster shots



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I received my 1st booster shot and do all three vaccines so far have been Pfizer. Some information on booster's and their effectiveness.

It's a study so if you don't want to read all of it, scroll down to conclusions, also the 3rd booster appears to be very beneficial:
Medical journal link


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I received my 1st booster shot and do all three vaccines so far have been Pfizer. Some information on booster's and their effectiveness.
> 
> It's a study so if you don't want to read all of it, scroll down to conclusions, also the 3rd booster appears to be very beneficial:
> Medical journal link


We had our boosters last November, Pfizer. Thinking about our springtime shots (fourth shot)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Impact of COVID-19 second booster vaccine on all-cause death among older cohorts

Conclusions
The study findings demonstrated that relative to a first booster dose of SARS-CoV-2 vaccination, a second booster dose of either mRNA-1273 or BNT162b2 vaccines was linked to a lower risk of mortality from all causes in LTCF inhabitants and the elderly during the Omicron predominant period at least transiently. The present findings corroborate the advantages of the second booster on severe complications of COVID-19 in this cohort using a less biased and robust all-cause mortality outcome.

Overall, the current study showed that encouraging frail and older people to take booster doses of COVID-19 vaccines might prevent premature mortalities. The team suggested that more investigations are required to determine the longevity of the protection imparted by the second SARS-CoV-2 booster vaccine shot.

Medical journal link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

From the World Health Organization (WHO) today: 

We still don't know exactly how long protection from COVID-19 vaccines lasts, but most people have strong protection against serious illness and death for at least 6 months. 

Facebook link


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

And we probably won't know for several years. When I had my Hep B jab they reckon 10 year's then 15 tben 25......


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> And we probably won't know for several years. When I had my Hep B jab they reckon 10 year's then 15 tben 25......


I not only got the Hepatitis B while in the military but the Hepatitis C (3 shots). Good thinking Gary to get the Hepatitis shot and any other shot similar it's a lifesaver such as the typhoid shot.

These virus vaccines for flu-like symptoms are just that... temporary just like the Flu shots.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I got my booster back in Jan and wondering if I can get a 4th jab before I travel (in the UK atm)

Also want to get an anti rabies jab, got a scare in 2019 in the Ph when I got bitten by a feral kitten I stupidly picked up. Got the post exposure shots there at a Bite Center (which are very good!)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I got my booster back in Jan and wondering if I can get a 4th jab before I travel (in the UK atm)
> 
> Also want to get an anti rabies jab, got a scare in 2019 in the Ph when I got bitten by a feral kitten I stupidly picked up. Got the post exposure shots there at a Bite Center (which are very good!)


Rabies shots in general last a lifetime assuming you got the full course.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> I received my 1st booster shot and do all three vaccines so far have been Pfizer. Some information on booster's and their effectiveness.
> 
> It's a study so if you don't want to read all of it, scroll down to conclusions, also the 3rd booster appears to be very beneficial:
> Medical journal link


I have had 4 shots with the Pfizer vaccine. the information I have read is we need to get another shot in a few month. Just like the flu shot each year to be protected. 

art


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Had our booster shot last week, what a surprise , the service was well organised desk 1picked up forms filled in forms desk 2 forms checked blood pressure check, desk 3 ouch ! 
Vaccinated ! Desk 4 checked again. All finished in 35 minutes !,


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello,

I don't know if the VA here in the states are going to give us a 5th shot. I emailed them to see what they would say about it. Also, I wonder had long the shots are good for when given? I got my last booster shot in April of this year. that makes 4 of them. Nothing has been said about on-going shots in the future just like the flu shots each year. I am waiting to hear back from the VA. Will see what they say.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't know if the VA here in the states are going to give us a 5th shot. I emailed them to see what they would say about it. Also, I wonder had long the shots are good for when given? I got my last booster shot in April of this year. that makes 4 of them. Nothing has been said about on-going shots in the future just like the flu shots each year. I am waiting to hear back from the VA. Will see what they say.
> 
> Art


The boosters are good for only 6 months, I posted that on this thread above #4 but here it is again WHO Facebook link


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

On the subject of vaccines, I am getting my Hepatitis vaccines.
Last year I got the two Hepatitis A shots.
So far this year I got two of the three Hepatitis B shots.
These vaccines are made by GSK in the UK.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> On the subject of vaccines, I am getting my Hepatitis vaccines.
> Last year I got the two Hepatitis A shots.
> So far this year I got two of the three Hepatitis B shots.
> These vaccines are made by GSK in the UK.


Typhoid vaccine is another good one.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

PalaOne said:


> Sounds good, Expatuk. Also, just by the way .. so masks are still mandatory apparently everywhere in the open
> 
> Quote: Tribune.net.ph June 16th 2022
> 
> ...


Masks are still mandatory out in the open air Lol, even on bikes, I have to wear my mask... believe it or not and there was talk yesterday GMA news of keeping this requirement until the end of the year. Also, they now have secretive undercover regulators monitoring public transportation for mask-wearing and if the operator is caught not enforcing the rules the operator gets fined, some operators now refuse to run their vehicles and now they're getting chastised for not following through on their license of providing public transportation.

There's also news that the Covid numbers are increasing again so I don't see these masks going away anytime soon and so unless the new Administration changes things when they assume office it's hot weather and suffering from these mask mandates.

(I won't name) But your article above, the Governor in Cebu has made mask-wearing an option, and now she's really getting battered in the media and by the Administration staff. This is the same Governor who also wasn't keen on keeping arriving tourists and OFWs in quarantine for long periods so the main reason why most of the flights now go through Manila (Luzon or the main island) first for Government quarantine procedures and then you travel on to your next destination.

I live in a small Municipality and our Jeepney service was disseminated (only 3 jeeps running at the time but now zero) and taken out by the pressures of the trike drivers (the complaint was that jeeps don't have to pay so much for a license, but what about gas prices) so now double prices for trike rides plus the cost of fuel is now over 80 pesos a liter, we live a long stretch from the main highway.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Can you wear a junkie cloth mask ?
Or is that not good enough in Philippines ?

A cloth mask will make breathing easier when exercising outdoors.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Typhoid vaccine is another good one.


I think the Typhoid vaccine only works for a year or two.
Boosters every 2 years does not sound appealing.

Does Philippines have a Typhoid problem ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I think the Typhoid vaccine only works for a year or two.
> Boosters every 2 years does not sound appealing.
> 
> Does Philippines have a Typhoid problem ?


I really don't know about others on this forum but my wife got Typhoid fever and she was hospitalized for nearly two weeks. You have to be careful with the water, especially in restaurants or out and about, people will use well water or sell ice from well water also vendors along the road sell what appears to be store-bought sealed water but they bottle it themselves.

Every time I returned to the Philippines I nearly wound up in the hospital due to either food poisoning or? the bacteria in the water, some of the OFW's at least two women in our Municipality died both returned here for retirement only to die from either food poisoning or from poor quality water. 

Another danger for me is these small round freshwater clam shells found in Laguna de Bay, I've had some close calls with food poisoning so I don't eat them anymore but the longer sea clams are found in the market areas and sea shells are okay for me. So I would say the first 6 months could be critical for anyone that decides to live here, the body needs to not only adjust to the incredible heat and humidity but also the bacteria in the food.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Can you wear a junkie cloth mask ?
> Or is that not good enough in Philippines ?
> 
> A cloth mask will make breathing easier when exercising outdoors.


You can and many do wear the cloth masks and they are available for purchase, good point the required N95 masks are hard to breathe in especially when on the bike, I bike daily to and from the market.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

PalaOne said:


> Yes, a good answer MCA, and normal cloth masks are very commonly worn.
> 
> Though, I guess we should note, the Phils Dpt of Health does suggest two cloth masks
> 
> ...


I'll wear the cloth mask while biking and even in the grocery store or shopping but if I take public transportation then I put on the N95 mask. 

You are right they require a double layer of cloth, I only hope all these tough mask rules go away at the end of the month with the new leadership about to take the reins because the heat and humidity here is no joke and not all of us can afford a vehicle with airconditioning.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

The mask I have here has a pocket inside that holds a filter. I have 3 different mask and they all have the pocket for the filter. I don't know if they do any good or not. the filter is big enough to cover the mouth.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

PalaOne said:


> "*Each SARS-CoV-2 reinfection causes more severe disease*"
> 
> New Research by the Washington University School of Medicine and the VA Saint Louis Health Care System ...
> 
> ...


**Important notice*
_Research Square_ publishes preliminary scientific reports that are not peer-reviewed and, therefore, should not be regarded as conclusive, guide clinical practice/health-related behavior, or treated as established information


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

PalaOne said:


> So Gary .. do you suggest folks stop wearing Covid masks .. and this is fake news?
> 
> Happy trails
> PalaOne


Were did I say people should stop wearing masks, just reprinted the caution printed at the bottom of the article you linked to, or didn't you read down that far.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Doesn't any of the mask in the Philippines have a pocket inside to put a filter into it? all I have gotten here in the states have the pocket inside. the filter is big. We can order the filter by itself.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Doesn't any of the mask in the Philippines have a pocket inside to put a filter into it? all I have gotten here in the states have the pocket inside. the filter is big. We can order the filter by itself.
> 
> art


Haven't seen any.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Here in the USA, nobody wears masks when outdoors.

A year ago CDC said almost everyone who gets Covid, gets it from indoor air.

Indoors it is no longer required to wear masks, but people can if they want to.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary,

I have 3 masks. I live in Florida. All have the pocket inside to put a filter in it. The filter comes with the mask. the filter is about 2 1/2" x 4". It covers the mouth and nose.

I guess the filter is doing good to wear it.
art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary,
> 
> I have 3 masks. I live in Florida. All have the pocket inside to put a filter in it. The filter comes with the mask. the filter is about 2 1/2" x 4". It covers the mouth and nose.
> 
> ...


Art could you post a photo? I haven't seen anything like this here. Just cheap N95 knock off mask's.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey mark

I will take picture tomorrow and post it on here. I will take a pic of the filter also.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary,
> 
> I have 3 masks. I live in Florida. All have the pocket inside to put a filter in it. The filter comes with the mask. the filter is about 2 1/2" x 4". It covers the mouth and nose.
> 
> ...


I have heard of the masks with the removable filters but haven't seen one in the Philippines or here in the UK.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary

I am going to take a pic tomorrow of the mask and filter and post it on this site.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,

here is a mask with filter pocket in it.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I wash them in stain remover for fabric. This one is red so bleach might mess the color up. so there are double cloth plus filter in the mask. That is 3 layers.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I wash them in stain remover for fabric. This one is red so bleach might mess the color up. so there are double cloth plus filter in the mask. That is 3 layers.


I haven't seen anything like that here but different kinds if cloth masks are available for 50 pesos each. 

There's also a much more comfortable wearing sleeve or tube type mask, it pulls over your head and so you can also rotate it around.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

mark

there are different opinions on wearing a mask. the experts claim if there are gaps in the mask fitting the face it does no good. Then some say it will help no matter how it fits the face. I do like the ideal of the filter being inside the mask. Breathable fabric cloth, they say is useless. I wore a mask for along time, but now I don't. Very few people wear a mask here where I am at in Florida.

Also, they charge a lot more here for mask then 50 pesos. these mask I have are around 600 pesos. About $15 each.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like we are on the beginning of another surge here in the UK, I think I'll dust off the mask. Although cases are heading north at a pace the numbers going to hospital remain low. I was wondering about trying to get the fourth booster but from what I can tell the current vaccine has very little effect against the new variety.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey gary

i have 4 shots of the Pfizer vaccine. I talked to the VA here about the 5th shot. they said there has been nothing said about it yet. I wonder if the virus shot is going to be like the flu shot. Get it each year to be safe?

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The rate that previous cases are being reinfected they will need a new vaccine. Previous exposure seems to give no protection from the latest variant which makes sense. It's all down to immune escape. Thankfully the symptoms appear to be generally mild amongst the healthy.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

gary

i have no ideal what the virus is doing here in the USA. I know most are not wearing a mask. I do stay away from a crowd of people. If I see a lot of people in the store I wear my mask just for added protection.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> mark
> 
> there are different opinions on wearing a mask. the experts claim if there are gaps in the mask fitting the face it does no good. Then some say it will help no matter how it fits the face. I do like the ideal of the filter being inside the mask. Breathable fabric cloth, they say is useless. I wore a mask for along time, but now I don't. Very few people wear a mask here where I am at in Florida.
> 
> ...


My friend posted a bunch of photos of a business with a band and food etc... and no one was wearing a mask, this was either in the state of North Dakota or more likely Minnesota USA.

We are still required to wear these dreadful masks here, it's pushed daily by the DOH, and yet the hospital beds are not filling up but the daily count of those infected continues to climb again.


----------

